
How Many People Will Patent Monopolies Kill in This Pandemic? - drocer88
https://cepr.net/how-many-people-will-patent-monopolies-kill-in-this-pandemic/
======
vikramkr
How many people will be saved? If a single person's life is saved by
remdesivir ot any of the drugs commercialize by the private sector, that's a
life that will have been saved because of patent incentives. If a single
person's life is saved by modernas vaccine or J&Js vaccine or any of the
others, those are lives that will have been saved because patents made the
investment into those technologies by the private sector possible. We dont
have a model right mow that works better than the public/private hybrid model
we have right now where both the public sector through the NIH etc and the
private sector through biotech and pharma work together to develop new
innovations and save lives. Cut either of those two out and the system
collapses. Cut taxes and the public side, basic research and preclinical
through the NIH and the very important regulatory role by the FDA, collapses.
Cut patent monopolies and the private sector work, pre clinical development
and clinical trials and manufacturing and distribution and drug discovery,
collapses.

~~~
hackeraccount
I'm not a huge fan of patents. I'm _really_ not a huge fan of copyright. This
is exactly the right question to ask though. Ignoring "How many people will be
saved [because of copyrights]?" doesn't do anyone any good.

